# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Are these really FAKE???

## ACAZORES

I just got these test prop and tren enanthate from this so called zlabs line, to me it looks fake, do you guys ever heard of these before? Take a look at the pictures, how good or bad these are?

----------


## Smart-tony

I heard it a ug.Its most likely good stuff.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

That company is good to go from all the things Ive seen on them

Why would you think its fake?

----------


## spywizard

images posted should have the lab web site removed/blocked out..

----------

